# The Shootist



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I needed something to help me draw and sight fish's powerful Hunter Bands. My existing Y-fork could handle the forces, but wasn't ideal ergonomically, so together with my daughter, I designed a new slingshot as a gunsmith would design a target shooter's stock. I worked out the position my hand needed to be in to handle the stresses and then filled in what was needed to fill out the gaps.










As you can see, there's just the right amount of wood to cover the frame and no more.










It is held in a Hunter-style grip with the forefinger wrapped around. The effective fork height is a little under an inch. This helps reduce wrist strain when using heavy bands and this helps improve accuracy. Under tension, the metal frame is about vertical. A strong platform for the lower three fingers is also needed to maintain a proper grip. I have to stretch just a little bit and this unconsciously makes my fingers grip.










The fork tips were turned backwards for longevity and attached as fish recommends. I used a contrasting tie colour to aid sighting.

The frame is 3/16" mild steel plate which was sandblasted and phosphated coated in 2400 series ceramic Gun Kote in flat black to a thickness of .00045". This finish gives superior wear and corrosion resistance.

















The grip has a rhomboid cross section. It doesn't look like it should shoot straight, but it does. It's just the way the hand is shaped.

The I used 8mm (5/16") carbon tubes for the pins. The bottom one goes all the way through. The top one stops a little below the surface at the front.

The design looks bulky and heavy, but Sheoak is light despite being a hardwood. In addition, I have heavily skeletonised the hidden parts of the frame. Below is what the frame looked like before final assembly. The total weight is about 6.5oz; 7oz including the bands and pouch.










You can see that I provided for a lanyard strap at the bottom to go round my wrist. In the end, I found it unnecessary.


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a beautiful design ZDP, I love this







I not only want one I NEEEEEEEEEED ONE !!!!!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just trying to do something different but effective.


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

our Holy Grail is "something different"


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't get me wrong; I love traditional too. This site has lots of different styles from natural forks to Jörg's space age creations. New styles and cross fertilisation from other disciplines can only lead to a wider palette from which to paint each man's ideal picture.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

That thing is quite nice Z... And if you don't kill any game when you shoot with it, you can always bludgeon em with that beast! Well done mate.


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I love traditional too. This site has lots of different styles from natural forks to ... space age creations. New styles and cross fertilisation from other disciplines can only lead to a wider palette from which to paint each man's ideal picture.


I agree!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Superb work there mate, looks really nice.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, there ain't nothing wrong with that design ZDP-I love it. Well you know me,if it's an Ergo,then it's for me! Very well done Buddy!







Flatband


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

i am amazed your an artist man.reminds me of the days when blued steel and walnut were king


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

That came out great! I love it!

RIDE


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! I can see your knifemaking skills shining through on this one, from the hollow pins to the skeletonizing of the "tang" of the metal section. I also like how the ends of the prongs are folded back to offer a smooth surface for the bands to slide over. So many tasty details in this one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Incredible workmanship.....a truly different catapult! I really love that! I think you have finally combined the ultra-ergonomics of the Spanish competition gomeras with the power of a Fish Hunter. I say this a lot on another forum and I'll say it again here "You can really tell when a knifemaker builds a catapult!"


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Would you be willing to post a scale pics and a template so that some of us could make our own?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sure. I have a powerpoint file somewhere.

The process of shaping the wood is more troublesome to document. It involves carving and sanding to fit the hand. It's kind of "a bit more, a bit more.... oooh, perfect fit".

At least that's what she said.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

That is really nice.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

SOOOO NIce=cool


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

The better it fits, the better it shoots for you. Its obvious you are a talented craftsman.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

a absolut beauty! great craftsmanship and a nice idea!!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow man

I just love it! I would be very happy if i have like that.It looks realy nice and am sure its very comfortable.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The fichizzle my nizzle! Nice innovation, it looks like a custom knife. You could make that with removable handle slabs with and use the hollow space in the metal for survival items. The Tops Atax tool and several RAT cutlery knives are built in such a way. If you wanted to get real fancy you could even cut divots in the the opposing sides of the slabs between this hollow space to hold a few emergency spare bullets in place. If carved to fit individual bullets and fitted properly, there would be no rattle effect. Man, I'd try that out. Do you intend on selling this?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Saxon said:


> The better it fits, the better it shoots for you.


...to a degree IMO.

You can have a super nice fit, but if there aren't certain features and measurements, it won't shoot as well as a simple boardcut or natural flip. Definately nice craftsmanship as I'm not taking anything away from the design and concept, and I bet it does shoot well. That's the great thing about this hobby, is we can craft our own slingshots to suit our styles.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you an engineer, or do you have a degree in design? Something like that could never come out of my mind or hands. That's like a Rolls Royce or a Bentley or something compared to the model T's I might come up with


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jim, for me it shoots better than a board cut, but I'd wholeheartedly agree that it's not to be a commercial product. Each curve and dimension became so as I carved and sanded. It wouldn't feel as good in anyone else's hand and I don't know how to turn hand measurements into scaling of these measurements.

No, I've no formal training since shop class in school. If I had taken up a job as an engineer or machinist, I would probably have taken up playing cards, rather than making stuff. That Rolls Royce comment sums up the problem with this design; if a slingshot is to be affordable, it has to be mass produced like a Model T, rather than custom designed and painstakingly hand fit like a Rolls Royce.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Would you be willing to post a scale pics and a template so that some of us could make our own?


I'm afraid I did this particular design as a hand sketch. This is the template I used. You can see how it evolved from my Desert Ironwood Slingshot and where the lanyard hole was to be.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 19, 2010)

I want one! Nice work!
When do you go into full production?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

jamessp007 said:


> I want one! Nice work!
> When do you go into full production?


I don't be making them for other people yet until I find a way of scaling the design to all dimensions of the recipient's hand.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

When do you sleep man ???? I mean DAN ??? lol You just keep cranking these things out day an night ! Great job , what a marraige of metal and wood ....two elements of life combine as one ! All I can say is WOW


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

WOOW That looks great! I realy like the slim versus fat=) It has the curves of a fine looking lady=) What is the total cost of this babe? If you don not count the tools needed.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 19, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I want one! Nice work!
> When do you go into full production?


I don't be making them for other people yet until I find a way of scaling the design to all dimensions of the recipient's hand.
[/quote]

Please contact me when you start.

I would think a malleable block of clay would do the trick, or by taking exact measurements of digit length and girth would suffice or possibly by mailing a xerox of your hand once a known size table of hands has been established ( like a shoe/foot chart ).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

James, strictly speaking, it cost me nothing but time. I had the steel sitting around from a fabrication project, the wood was from a woodpile from a farm we stayed at, and the carbon tubes, epoxy and gun-kote is part of a large stockpile of materials and consumables I have standing by. The skills and required tools are within anyone's reach. The idea is to inspire people to have a go and make something. I even put up a template, though it would be better to start from scratch with your own shape.

James, thank you for your interest. If I take up commercial production one day, I'd love to make you one. For the foreseeable future though, I'm just happy making and shooting lots of varied designs. I think doing it as a business would take the fun out of it a bit and limit my ability to come up with so many new designs. I have one literally in the oven as I type. I'll post a thread over the weekend.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 19, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> James, strictly speaking, it cost me nothing but time. I had the steel sitting around from a fabrication project, the wood was from a woodpile from a farm we stayed at, and the carbon tubes, epoxy and gun-kote is part of a large stockpile of materials and consumables I have standing by. The skills and required tools are within anyone's reach. The idea is to inspire people to have a go and make something. I even put up a template, though it would be better to start from scratch with your own shape.
> 
> James, thank you for your interest. If I take up commercial production one day, I'd love to make you one. For the foreseeable future though, I'm just happy making and shooting lots of varied designs. I think doing it as a business would take the fun out of it a bit and limit my ability to come up with so many new designs. I have one literally in the oven as I type. I'll post a thread over the weekend.


Well thanks anyhow. This is obviously a project beyond my skills. I guess I'll just have to be envious. 
Excellent work though!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Definitively I must myself do one of those! I do not know because it had not responded to this subject if I liked your design as much


I already saw because, not yet it united to me to this forum 
























Chepo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*"Made in ENGLAND - Assembled in HONG KONG (CHINA)"*

*Pros:* Very well deign, very practical, this can use on EARTH, (not a spaceage year 3K) . Also suitable for people who have "Ordinary Heart" and "Steel Heart". 
*
Cons:* Only I can view it on the Screen or take a color printout, No place to buy - No Skills to design.

*Summary: *We like you as well your slingshots & reviews, mix with Traditional and Hi-tech, something practical. I'll name you as *"Humanist Slingshot Designer"*.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree, it's a great design, it's only drawback is it's unavailable in blueprint form or for sale as a unit. Love the "target rifle' approach to its "stock."


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

agreed


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It is custom fitted to a person's hand, like a suit or a pair of shoes. I produce a slingshot of almost the same fit "off the peg" but you'd need to get measured up and have it test fit like you would at a tailor. You can make your own if you can from the template I posted and sculpt it to fit.


----------

